# I don't give a monkey's!



## Londres

Hola a todos,

_I don't give a monkey's_, means _I really don't care_. _Don't give a shit_ (vulgar)

Does the following expression is Spainsh reflect this sentiment?

_Me importa un rabano!_


Agradezco de veras to ayuda

Saludos desde Londres


----------



## Valeria Mesalina

Yes it does, Londres.

Also:

Me importa un pimiento.

Me importa una higa.

Me importa un pito.

Me importa una mierda. (OK, vulgar)


----------



## Londres

Valeria Mesalina said:


> Yes it does, Londres.
> 
> Also:
> 
> Me importa un pimiento.
> 
> Me importa una higa.
> 
> Me importa un pito.
> 
> Me importa una mierda. (OK, vulgar)


 

Muchas gracias Mesalina,

Jerusalén, lo recuerdo muy bien!

Saludos desde Londres


----------



## Masood

I looked up the word _higa _ (new to me) and one of the meanings was:

_Gesto de asomar el dedo pulgar entre el índice y el corazón, con el puño cerrado, señalando a personas despreciables o contra el mal de ojo: hacer a alguien la higa._

I can't picture it. "A gesture of showing your thumb between your index finger and your heart [?] with a closed fist..."


----------



## gengo

See this.  The word corazón here refers to the middle finger, I think, although I've never heard it called that.


----------



## sanxuan

We say figa in Asturias, a usual exchange between f and h in archaic Spanish. You can find many more pictures like this through the web.

http://www.museoazabache.com/figa.html


----------



## Masood

gengo said:


> See this.  The word corazón here refers to the middle finger, I think, although I've never heard it called that.


Yes, I did look up 'middle finger' in the WR dictionary, but it only offered 'dedo medio', hence my confusion.


----------



## mochilero

Masood: //es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dedo_corazón


----------



## Meri51767

Valeria Mesalina said:


> Yes it does, Londres.
> 
> Also:
> 
> Me importa un pimiento.
> 
> Me importa una higa.
> 
> Me importa un pito.
> 
> Me importa una mierda. (OK, vulgar)


 
Never heard


----------



## gengo

Another common one is "me importa un bledo."


----------



## eli-chi

¡Nunca había escuchado siquiera la palabra "higa"!  
Aquí hay más de lo mismo, amigos:
http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=1455842


----------



## david.escuizo

Yo tampoco había escuchado "me importa una higa" aunque sí "me importa un higo"
No sabía si quiera que significaba el poner el dedo gordo entre el índice y el corazón...


----------



## david.escuizo

But what does "monkey*'s*" mean in the expression? I mean what thing from the monkey??


----------



## Bevj

For the 'full' version, I've heard 'Couldn't give a monkey's toss', 'Couldn't give a monkey's ass'  and 'Couldn't give a monkey's cuss',  but I have no idea where the phrase originates.


----------



## bx2

More common expressions are:

"Me importa un *comino*"
"Me importa un *carajo*" (vulgar)

Por cierto, en Aragón, la diferencia entre una *higa* y un *higo* es el tiempo de maduración (mi suegra _dixit_).


----------



## spodulike

david.escuizo said:


> But what does "monkey*'s*" mean in the expression? I mean what thing from the monkey??


 

There are dozens of possible explanations for this. I favour "a monkey´s nuts" which of course has a double meaning.

In support of this, there is another expression, "It´s cold enough to freeze the balls off a brass monkey"


----------



## Londres

spodulike said:


> There are dozens of possible explanations for this. I favour "a monkey´s nuts" which of course has a double meaning.
> 
> In support of this, there is another expression, "It´s cold enough to freeze the balls off a brass monkey"


 
""It´s cold enough to freeze the balls off a brass monkey"[/QUOTE]

Yes and there will be a queue at the welders in the morning!!

Saludos desde Londres

Actually I think the original phrase was " I don't give a monkey's uncle"


----------



## spodulike

Londres said:


> ""It´s cold enough to freeze the balls off a brass monkey"
> Yes and there will be a queue at the welders in the morning!!
> Saludos desde Londres
> Actually I think the original phrase was " I don't give a monkey's uncle"


 
Hehe!

Actually I disagree on this one. Monkey´s uncle comes from a different source.

"If that´s true then I´m a monkey´s uncle"

This comes from the days when Charles Darwin first published his_ Origin of Species. _The disbelievers "knew" that Darwin was wrong and so to be related in any way to a monkey was clearly "impossible".


----------



## DILETANTE

Volviendo al "dedo corazón", creo que es un error en la explicación del gesto. El gesto es asomar el pulgar entre el índice y el mayor.
Hasta donde sé, el dedo corazón es el anular, no el mayor.
Viene de una antigua creencia (no se de que origen), de que había una "cuerda" que vinculaba este dedo con el corazón, y por eso en él se pone el anillo matrimonial.


----------



## sanxuan

según www.rae.es/dedo
*dedo corazón o dedo cordial.*
*1. *m. El más largo de la mano, con tres falanges y situado en el centro.

Según mis cálculos, el anular es el siguiente en dirección al meñique, que es el más pequeño.


----------



## Londres

spodulike said:


> Hehe!
> 
> Actually I disagree on this one. Monkey´s uncle comes from a different source.
> 
> "If that´s true then I´m a monkey´s uncle"
> 
> This comes from the days when Charles Darwin first published his_ Origin of Species. _The disbelievers "knew" that Darwin was wrong and so to be related in any way to a monkey was clearly "impossible".


 
Hi Spod,

I thought it was to do with an Indian 500 Rupee banknote with a picture of a monkey on it! Whatever I am sure there are many possibilities. Thanks for your contribution. 

Cheers desde Londres


----------



## DILETANTE

sanxuan said:


> según www.rae.es/dedo
> *dedo corazón o dedo cordial.*
> *1. *m. El más largo de la mano, con tres falanges y situado en el centro.
> 
> Según mis cálculos, el anular es el siguiente en dirección al meñique, que es el más pequeño.


 
Wow! Gracias sanxuan, estuve equivocado toda mi vida!
Lo de "cordial" es por lo de la cuerda que comentaba, pero todo eso es para el dedo medio o mayor. Siempre creí que era el anular!
Saludos.


----------



## Ynez

DILETANTE, no te preocupes, yo no había oído jamás lo de "dedo mayor"  Aquí se llama siempre "corazón" al del medio.

bx2, ahora no sabemos si lo de "me importa una higa" es por lo que te ha explicado tu suegra o por lo otro que cuentan.


----------



## mochilero

DILETANTE said:


> Viene de una antigua creencia (no se de que origen), de que había una "cuerda" que vinculaba este dedo con el corazón



Esta cuerda se llama la vena, y todos los dedos la tienen.


----------



## sanxuan

Cordial viene del nombre latín para corazón. Es otra manera de decir dedo corazón.


----------



## david.escuizo

supongo que en Argentina será diferente, en España al menos es:

Dedo gordo
Dedo índice
Dedo corazón
Dedo anular (porque pones el anillo ahí)
Dedo meñique


----------



## eli-chi

¡Miren adonde hemos llegado!
Y, aunque les importe "un comino", diré que de todos los nombres que se han dado aquí, lo que no había escuchado es que al *dedo medio* (o "*del corazón*") se le llame "cordial".  Y el nombre "oficial" para el "dedo gordo", para mí es "*pulgar".
mochilero:* ¡me hiciste reir a carcajadas! Muy oportuno el comentario.

P.S. Tengo la impresión de que, dado el "gesto" que se hace con el dedo medio, éste ya perdió toda cordialidad.


----------



## gengo

spodulike said:


> There are dozens of possible explanations for this. I favour "a monkey´s nuts" which of course has a double meaning.
> 
> In support of this, there is another expression, "It´s cold enough to freeze the balls off a brass monkey"



In case anyone cares, the latter is an old naval phrase.  A brass monkey was a stand used to hold a pyramid of cannon balls.  Because brass and iron have different coefficients of thermal expansion, when the temperature dropped really low, the iron cannon balls would actually fall off their brass stand.  Therefore, I doubt that this expression is directly related to the expression with which this thread is concerned.


----------



## eli-chi

gengo said:


> In case anyone cares, the latter is an old naval phrase.  A brass monkey was a stand used to hold a pyramid of cannon balls.  Because brass and iron have different coefficients of thermal expansion, when the temperature dropped really low, the iron cannon balls would actually fall off their brass stand.  Therefore, I doubt that this expression is directly related to the expression with which this thread is concerned.


Interesting! I like to know where some expressions may come from.  Thank you!


----------



## bx2

Estoy contigo, Ynez. Ya se sabe que en cuestiones de etimología, es peligroso usar el sentido común. Si alguien conoce la procedencia etimológica de "me importa un higo/una higa" que lo diga. Si no, a mi me parecería más lógica la procedencia del mundo vegetal (rábano, comino, bledo... ) que todo ese lío que se ha montado con los dedos, pero la etimología es una ciencia muy seria... ¿o no?

---------

Hay quien entra en el foro _de higos a brevas_.


----------



## sevillista

So...

I don´t care a fig what he thinks
I don´t give a dawn what he thinks
I don´t give a monkey´s what he thinks

all of them have a similar meaning, don´t they? And are they correct (meaning they don´t lack a preposition or anything of the sort)? Thanks in advance.


----------



## sound shift

sevillista said:


> I don´t give a dawn what he thinks


That should be "damn", not "dawn", I think.


----------



## sevillista

sound shift said:


> That should be "damn", not "dawn", I think.


 
Well, if you think so... I think you´re more trustworthy than my old notes, hehehe. Thanks for the correction.


----------



## gengo

sevillista said:


> So...
> 
> I don´t care a fig what he thinks
> I don´t give a dawn what he thinks
> I don´t give a monkey´s what he thinks
> 
> all of them have a similar meaning, don´t they? And are they correct (meaning they don´t lack a preposition or anything of the sort)?



Yo no usaría ninguna de esas frases.  La primera suena anticuada, la segunda no tiene sentido (a no ser que sea damn en vez de dawn), y la tercera está incompleta (falta el sustantivo que va con la forma posesiva).

Las que yo sí diría son (en orden de vulgaridad creciente):
I couldn't care less what he thinks.
I don't give a damn what he thinks.
I don't give a rat's ass what he thinks.


----------



## Topsie

david.escuizo said:


> But what does "monkey*'s*" mean in the expression? I mean what thing from the monkey??


One theory is that it's cockney rhyming slang for "a monkey's tit" (meaning a shit )


----------

